# Former Steem trawler



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

In Sweden we had a ship named Triton Who is beleived to have been built 1912 in Aberdeen as a steem trawler. In the Swedish register she had number 9109. Someone told me that she was built with the name Vigilent. He was not sure if that was correct. After have been sold to Sweden she was working as an inspection ship for the Swedish government before she was rebuilt to a cargo ship in 1948. In 1959 she was renamed to Instön. My probleme is that I dont know who built her and when and I dont know her first name or IMO.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Imar,
I can find no trawler built in 1912 at Aberdeen with the name VIGILENT.
Take a look here.
http://www.aberdeenships.com/browse.asp?searchFor=vigilent

http://www.aberdeenships.com/browse.asp?offset=2910

regards
Roger


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Details here:
https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?129085


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for very fine information. I understand she was built by John Duthie, Sons & Co Ltd in Aberdeen as HMS Esther in 1912 for the Royal Navy?


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Presumably re-engined at some stage as she is shown as having a diesel engine in the wreck report?


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

You are right. She got a new Skandia motor, 300 hp, in 1949.


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Imar, I think this is the ship you are looking for, if you have anymore information on her I would be grateful for a copy.
*Esther:* () (1911-1975) (Steel)
O.N. 000000: 248g 131n 125.2 x 22.6 x 12.2 feet
31 hp T.3-cyl by James Abernethy & Co Ltd, Aberdeen


22.11.1911: Launched by John Duthie Torry Shipbuilding Co Ltd, Aberdeen (Yd.No.364) for Admiralty as *“Esther” *(Ad No.N43). 01.1912: Completed as Survey Vessel but also converted for minesweeping. 1914-1918: Carried out survey duties at Nore Command and at Dover in 1918. 25.09.1919: Transferred to the Customs & Excise Board, London. 1919: Renamed *“VIGILANT”*. 1928: Owned by Swedish Government (registration No 9109 issued.1928: Renamed *“TRITON”*. 1948: Rebuilt as a cargo vessel. 1949: Re-engined; 300 hp Skandia diesel engine fitted. 1959: Owned by Stig H. Bjornhage & Others, Skarhamn, Sweden. 1959: Lengthened to 135.5ft. 1959: Renamed *“INSTO”*. 1962: Re-engined; 330 bhp 4SA 4cyl by A/S Volund. 04.07.1975: Capsized in Marstrand Fjord Sweden. 1975: Scrapped.


----------



## Globetrotter1256 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Triton*



imar said:


> In Sweden we had a ship named Triton Who is beleived to have been built 1912 in Aberdeen as a steem trawler. In the Swedish register she had number 9109. Someone told me that she was built with the name Vigilent. He was not sure if that was correct. After have been sold to Sweden she was working as an inspection ship for the Swedish government before she was rebuilt to a cargo ship in 1948. In 1959 she was renamed to Instön. My probleme is that I dont know who built her and when and I dont know her first name or IMO.


This vessel was built in Aberdeen by John Guthie Torry SB Co.
Her first name was "Esther" and used by the Rayal Navy.
IMO 5161873, Yard No. 364
248 tons, LPP 38,3m; Beam 6,9m
1919 handed over to Brit.Gov. as custom control and renamed "Vigilant"
1928 sold to Swed.Gov and renamed "Triton" for custom control
1949 sold to Lennart & Kristernson, homeport Ronnaug, same name
1959 renamed "Insto" Swed.home port Skarham
1974 broken up in Uddevalla
Hope this is a bit of help to you


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

My information says that Instö Capsized on 4th July 1974 at Marstrand fjord. She was sold by the Insurance company on July 29th for 15000 SEK to Torsten Johannisson in Gothenburg who started scrapping her up in August 1974 at Ringön in Gothenburg. When she capsized she was on journey from Uddevalla to Marstrand, loaded with iron plates. Unfortunately 3 men died when she capsized.


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks to all for info. I must have made a typo on the date.


----------



## limeybiker (Dec 8, 2007)

http://waterline-ships.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=14858
Model for sale of HMS Esther


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

Limeybiker, do you have a better picture of the model of HMS Esther?


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

I wonder about the information that Triton Instö should have been lengthned in 1959. I cant find that info in Sweden. Where does it come from???


----------

